# amigote



## Philippa

¿Qué es un 'amigote'? ¿Puede añadir *-ote * a otras palabras ¿Qué significa? ¡Gracias por anticipado a todos!


----------



## DeMaty

Ote/a is an augmentative. Makes the word more poweful. Amigote is "good friend" or "old friend".

Grande = big
Grandote = huge

Palabra = word
Palabrota = swear word


----------



## stroggyy

DeMaty said:
			
		

> Ote/a is an augmentative. Makes the word more poweful. Amigote is "good friend" or "old friend".
> 
> Grande = big
> Grandote = huge
> 
> Palabra = word
> Palabrota = swear word




Hi!

Es cierto que -ote/-ota es un aumentativo pero no sólo denota gran tamaño o intensidad, también puede tener un matiz despectivo (derogatory) indicando repulsa o burla hacia lo mencionado.

Por ejemplo, si una chica habla de su novio y dice: "Está todo el día con sus amigotes", no es que sean grandes o viejos amigos, si no que a la chica no le hace mucha gracia que ocurra esto.

En cuanto a palabra/palabrota: Simplemente decir que son cosas diferentes y que una palabrota no es una palabra grande.


Philippa: Puedes utilizar -ote detrás de nombres y adjetivos, por ejemplo cabezota, bobote, papelote, pero recuerda que no siempre indica gran tamaño. Hay otros sufijos (suffixes) que se utilizan con igual función que -ote:

azo/aza: animalazo, manaza, tortazo.
ón/ona: grandona, novelón, papelón.

Espero haberte ayudado. Bye!


----------



## patriv

Solamente añado un tema más a los que ya ha hecho notar Stroggyy - los aumentativos (igual que los diminutivos) también denotan emotividad. 

Y no solamente los diminutivos denotan cariño y los aumentativos desprecio, sino que muchas veces también funcionan a la inversa.

Por ejemplo, con amigote tenemos el ejemplo que ha puesto Stroggyy (en el sentido despreciativo), pero posiblemente el novio se refiriera a sus amigos como "amigotes" con un matiz cariñoso.

Algún otro ejemplo:

- Qué ojazos tienes (no se refiere únicamente a que puedas tener los ojos grandes, sino que se utiliza para decir también que los ojos son muy bonitos).

- Qué pelitos llevas (no se refiere a que los "pelos" son pequeños sino que la persona va despeinada, pero se le dice cariñosamente - si no se le diría "qué pelos llevas").

No sé si la explicación ha servido para aclarar el concepto o para liarlo más   

Saludos


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Estoy de acuerdo con Patriv:  El amigote puede ser THE PAL, aquel que lo acompaña a cualquier parte, o sea el incondicional.  Lo mismo que el amigazo, el PATA.


----------



## lauranazario

Mirtha Robledo said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Patriv:  El amigote puede ser THE PAL, aquel que lo acompaña a cualquier parte, o sea el incondicional.  Lo mismo que el amigazo, el PATA.



¿El Pata? Qué interesante... acá en Puerto Rico le decimos "*pana*" a un amigo muy querido, tu "compinche" y amigo de correrías o amigo de toda la vida.  Interesante, la variación es UNA sola letra....


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Aca en Perú es una palabra muy comun entre la gente joven:  Conocí un pata sensacional.  
XXX estaba con un pata conversando . . .
También puedes escuchar:  Y QUE TAL TE FUE EN LA COMIDA.  Bien estuve toda la noche con un PATIN.  
Claro que esta forma es muy coloquial.
saludos,


----------



## Philippa

patriv said:
			
		

> No sé si la explicación ha servido para aclarar el concepto o para liarlo más


¡Gracias a todos!
A decir verdad, para seros (os?) franco (to borrow a couple of phrases from another thread!!) me siento un poco confundida y inundada   (¿Es una palabra? Quiero decir 'overwhelmed') ¡Tantas posibilidades y significados!


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

A decir verdad, para ser franca, me siento un poco abrumada/anonadada por tener tantas posibilidades y significados.
Yo no usaría ni confundida ni inundada.  
Confused would be:  I don't know which word to use
overflown:  Would be used in another context; the river is overflowing


----------



## Philippa

Mirtha Robledo said:
			
		

> A decir verdad, para ser franca, me siento un poco abrumada/anonadada por tener tantas posibilidades y significados.
> Yo no usaría ni confundida ni inundada.
> Confused would be:  I don't know which word to use
> overflown:  Would be used in another context; the river is overflowing


Gracias Mirtha Robledo. Estaba buscando la palabra 'abrumada'. No sé por qué no hay la palabra 'overwhelm' de inglés a español en el diccionario sino solamente al revés.


----------



## eno2

stroggyy said:


> Es cierto que -ote/-ota es un aumentativo pero no sólo denota gran tamaño o intensidad, también puede tener un matiz despectivo (derogatory) indicando repulsa o burla hacia lo mencionado.



El caso es que  vengo de descubrir -con mucho asombro- que DLE  dice que AMIGOTE   es despectivo.





> 1. m*. despect*. Compañero habitual de francachelas y diversiones.


No estoy de acuerdo y puedo  decribir de experiencia porque no.


----------



## Rocko!

eno2 said:


> El caso es que  vengo de descubrir -con mucho asombro- que DLE  dice que AMIGOTE   es despectivo.
> No estoy de acuerdo y puedo  decribir de experiencia porque no.



Es despectivo cuando se refiere a terceras personas:
"No me gustan tus amigotes".
Y ese es el uso habitual.

Dicho a un amigo no es despectivo pero es raro, raro, raro (infrecuente).


----------



## eno2

A un amigo mio, todos le llaman 'amigote, incluso hablando con él. Tío muy amigable y muy simpático con todos.. Una amiga Alemana turista me cuenta que ha dado un beso a 'un Español' y le describe.  Fue el Amigote. Me pregunta lo  que significa 'amigote' y si es algo bueno. Yo le digo:  significa 'un gran amigo'. Pero por toda seguridad consulto  DLE, y descubro que amigote es despectivo.


----------



## Rocko!

eno2 said:


> A un amigo mio, todos le llaman 'amigote, incluso hablando con él. Tío muy amigable y muy simpático con todos.. Una amiga Alemana turista me cuenta que ha dado un beso a 'un Español' y le describe.  Fue el Amigote. Me pregunta lo  que significa 'amigote' y si es algo bueno. Yo le digo:  significa 'un gran amigo'. Pero por toda seguridad consulto  DLE, y descubro que amigote es despectivo.


Eso sería un apodo/mote/sobrenombre, es decir, no es un hecho casual y único (sin repetición) llamarlo así, sino una costumbre de sus conocidos.


----------



## jilar

Quizá en el pasado amigote se usaba más de forma negativa. De ahí que se registre como uso despectivo.

Pero hoy en día yo diría que no tiene ese matiz negativo tan claro.

En tu caso, eno2, la palabra común ha pasado a usarse como mote. Como a quien no tenía una pierna los del pueblo le apodaban el Cojo, por ejemplo.

Hay quien acepta y no se ofende con esos motes, incluso los promueve, presentándose de esa manera a otros.

Un adulto podría decir:
Juan es mi amigote del alma.

O presentarlo a otros, cuando él está presente, con esa palabra.

No hay nada despectivo ahí, usa esa variante, con ese sufijo -ote, quizá porque decir amiguito le sonaría a una forma infantil de hablar.


El uso de la mayor parte de los sufijos es subjetivo. De hecho podemos ver que el mismo sufijo sirve para mostrar matices diferentes.
Por supuesto que podemos extraer una regla, según sus usos, y así decir:
-ito, sufijo diminutivo, que alude al tamaño pequeño o poca edad.

Pero también -ito se puede usar irónicamente o para mostrar un tono negativo o de crítica. Por ejemplo cuando se le dice a alguien:
Creo que ya eres mayorcito para saber lo que te conviene. (Insinúa que esa perdona ya no es un niño, sino un adulto, y debe comportarse o actuar como tal).

Si solo dices "creo que ya eres mayor para ..."
Puede verse como que ves a esa persona realmente mayor, de mucha edad y con la mente quizá mermada para distinguir las cosas.


----------



## Rocko!

jilar said:


> Quizá en el pasado amigote se usaba más de forma negativa. De ahí que se registre como uso despectivo.
> Pero hoy en día yo diría que no tiene ese matiz negativo tan claro.


Tu intervención hizo que me dé cuenta de que no mencioné que yo hablaba según como se entiende en mi región.
Creo que para Eno es más interesante saber sobre la percepción en España, por lo que agradezco tu explicación, Jilar.
Saludos.


----------



## eno2

Claro que es un mote. No pensaba otra cosa. 
Gracias por sus reacciones.


----------



## franzjekill

Rocko! said:


> según como se entiende en mi región.


En la mía es exactamente igual. Un gran amigo es un "amigazo". "Amigotes" es, de común, palabra proferida por una mujer quejándose de los amigos de su pareja, o de padres lamentándose de la clase de amigos de sus hijos.


----------



## Marsianitoh

franzjekill said:


> En la mía es exactamente igual. Un gran amigo es un "amigazo". "Amigotes" es, de común, palabra proferida por una mujer quejándose de los amigos de su pareja, o de padres lamentándose de la clase de amigos de sus hijos.


Aquí también "amigote (s)" tiene un sentido "negativo" (negativo desde fuera, para uno mismo sus amigotes son fenomenales) , son esos amigos que les llevan a los hombres a hacer cosas que bueno...a ellos solos nunca se les ocurrirían 
Para mí si dices "Juan es mi amigote del alma" Juan es uno de esos amigos/ compañeros de juergas a los que aludo arriba,  al que tienes especial aprecio. No es simplemente un gran amigo.
Aquí siempre se usa en masculino, no hay " amigotas". Las chicas no tenemos " amigotas". 
En sentido positivo tanto en masculino como en femenino decimos "gran amigo/a", "grandes amigos", "amigos del alma"...


----------



## aommoa

Concuerdo con la mayoría.

Es despectivo si lo dice una tercera perdona sobre los amigos de uno generalmente.


----------



## eno2

Marsianitoh said:


> Para mí si dices "Juan es mi amigote del alma"


----------



## sarah_

franzjekill said:


> "Amigotes" es, de común, palabra proferida por una mujer quejándose de los amigos de su pareja, o de padres lamentándose de la clase de amigos de sus hijos





Rocko! said:


> "No me gustan tus amigotes".
> Y ese es el uso habitual.





Marsianitoh said:


> Aquí también "amigote (s)" tiene un sentido "negativo" (negativo desde fuera, para uno mismo sus amigotes son fenomenales) , son esos amigos que les llevan a los hombres a hacer cosas que bueno...a ellos solos nunca se les ocurrirían





Marsianitoh said:


> En sentido positivo tanto en masculino como en femenino decimos "gran amigo/a", "grandes amigos", "amigos del alma"...


----------



## eno2

Si pero para los hombres son gran amigos. 

Acabé  de averiguar con mi amigo P. - un nativo-  amigo del Amigote  también.  Y el se quedé muy sorprendido del amigote 'despectivo', así que me quedo con lo nada despectivo que es en relación con nuestro amigo mutuo y del pueblo....Naturalmente no somos objetivos....


----------



## sarah_

eno2 said:


> Si pero para los hombres son gran amigos.


Sí y no, Eno. Más bien, tal y como yo lo entiendo, son compañeros de juergas.
Cuando se dice los "amigotes de la facultad" uno se refiere, generalmente, a los compañeros de correrías universitarias. Con los que te emborrabas, con lo que te saltabas las clases...
Más bien "amigote" tiene ese sentido: El de "compañero de batallas" (o de gamberradas)
A esos amigotes se les puede considerar grandes amigos además, claro. Pero, para mí, son cosas un poco distintas.
Como resumen te diría, desde mi punto de vista, que un amigote puede ser un gran amigo pero un gran amigo no siempre es un amigote.
En el caso concreto del señor al que conoces, ya que todo el mundo le llama así, se trata de un mote y es distinto.
Aunque tal vez usen "Amigote" porque hubo un momento en el que todo el mundo le consideraba la mejor compañía para tomarse unas cervezas, por ejemplo, y ya se quedó con el apodo. O porque era de los que imitaban a Santiago Segura cuando se puso de moda Torrente (creo recordar que se utilizaba esa expresión, no estoy segura). De momento ya sabemos que va por ahí besando a alemanas 

Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## eno2

No, la señora Alemana ya me ha corregido. Ella no besó al Amigote, sino a otro Canario. Fue ella quien  'besó' a alguien. No al revés.
De todas maneras, el amigo P. se quedó tan sorprendido que yo....
Ya he dicho que sabía que se trata de un mote. El lo asuma. El Amigote se presenta a la gente (Turistas, Españoles y extranjeros, navegantes etc.. ) como 'el Amigote'.
Mi idea de 'amigote' como 'gran amigo' no fue acertado y, controlandolo en  DLE, me he  visto corregido. Pero al menos por estos lugares no se usa 'amigote' en sentido despectivo.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

*Cumpa, en Chile*




*Condorito y su 'cumpa' Don Chuma*


----------



## eno2

¿Que tiene que ver?


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

eno2 said:


> ¿Que tiene que ver?


Condorito, que en un cierto modo representa el 'roto chileno' perteneciente a la clase social baja, tiene como mejor amigo a Don Chuma, su compadre o* "cumpa" 
CUMPA* sería un diminutivo de 'compadre'
Si eno2 fuera amigote de un chileno, este lo podría llamar cumpa.
Es lo que quise decir.
Saludos


----------



## eno2

Vale. Gracias.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Marsianitoh said:


> Aquí siempre se usa en masculino, no hay " amigotas". Las chicas no tenemos " amigotas".


Yo creo que esa es la clave: "amigotes" tiene un matiz muy "masculino", similarmente a "machote", "chavalote" y otras, que puede ser despectivo si el hablante quiere referirse a un exceso de masculinidad que no le agrada. Todo depende del contexto y de la intención.


----------



## eno2




----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

jilar said:


> El uso de la mayor parte de los sufijos es subjetivo. De hecho podemos ver que el mismo sufijo sirve para mostrar matices diferentes.
> Por supuesto que podemos extraer una regla, según sus usos, y así decir:
> -ito, sufijo diminutivo, que alude al tamaño pequeño o poca edad.
> 
> Pero también -ito se puede usar irónicamente o para mostrar un tono negativo o de crítica. Por ejemplo cuando se le dice a alguien:
> Creo que ya eres mayorcito para saber lo que te conviene.



Muy de acuerdo.  


Los aumentativos y los diminutivos, como su nombre indica, tienen un significado general referido al tamaño.

Pero además de ese significado principal, básico, o general, lo que les caracteriza es el hecho de que tienen un significado secundario, denotativo, de una carga emotiva.

Es decir, que se pueden utilizar subjetivamente, expresivamente, para transmitir una carga de significado o denotación afectiva, emotiva.


Normalmente tienen sentidos variados, dependiendo del contexto - pero especialmente, de la intención del hablante (y, en el habla, del tono con que los use).

Y pueden tener significados opuestos, incluso en un mismo término.

Con frecuencia incluyen alternancias de posibilidades que van desde el uso como enfatizador, al de moderador. O usarse para mostrar cercanía o distancia, en una gama de matices que alcanza desde la hipérbole a la reticencia.

Pueden ser alternativamente apreciativos y despectivos, humorísticos o irónicos, yendo de la exclamación al enfado, y pasando por la sorpresa, o el insulto.

Contienen 'subjetivismo'; una ambigüedad de significado y una alternancia de sentidos que indican matices subjetivos.


En concreto, el sufijo -ote tiene un significado general de aumentativo, referido al tamaño, que indica 'volumen'.

Pero ese significado aumentativo tiene un tono distinto, más contenido y menos rotundo, que el de los otros aumentativos (los sufijos -ón, -azo, etc).

Este incluye una connotación de 'moderación'. Un matiz de limitación en su gradación, con el sentido de 'más bien / algo + adj', o 'tirando a + adj'.

Así, cuando modifica a adjetivos, estos tienen siempre un matiz de moderación, dentro de la intensificación; por ejemplo, 'grandote', 'gordote', 'frescote', 'noblote', etc.


Por otro lado, además, incluye una carga secundaria (emotiva, o subjetiva) de aprecio; las palabras a las que se les añade incluyen una denotación apreciativa, cariñosa, de calidez, o cercañía.

Así, aún cuando el significado de la palabra es negativo, este sufijo reduce esa carga negativa, moderándola o añadiéndole un cierto tono cariñoso. Por ejemplo, en 'carota' (de 'cara') o 'guarrote/a' (de 'guarro/a'), en que, aún manteniendo cierta carga negativa, esta se modula para pasar a adoptar un tono distinto, algo afectuoso o de simpatía.


Todo esto puede verse en el caso de 'amigote'.

Por un lado, contiene las dos connotaciones del aumentativo -ote;

1- Tamaño - Gran amigo
(Pero con el sentido de moderación de 'más bien un gran amigo', o 'tirando a gran amigo')
2- Significado emotivo (secundario) - Cercanía / Calidez
(Denotación - Cariño / Simpatía)


Por otro lado, ese significado negativo que también contiene el término 'amigote' forma parte de ese subjetivismo que contienen los aumentativos y diminutivos, esa ambigüedad y subjetividad que mencioné antes, y que en este caso corresponde al sentido negativo que le dan al término las mujeres o las personas ajenas a la pandilla o grupillo de 'amigotes'.


(*) Uso subjetivo - Despectivo
(Sentido negativo - contrario a su significado general, de sentido positivo)
(Denota distanciamiento y sarcasmo)


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Philippa said:


> ¡Gracias a todos!
> A decir verdad, para seros (os?) franco (to borrow a couple of phrases from another thread!!) me siento un poco confundida y inundada   (¿Es una palabra? Quiero decir 'overwhelmed') ¡Tantas posibilidades y significados!


Es increíble, Philippa, cómo sea posible este cancán erudito como respuesta a una simple pregunta. Lo siento por tí.


----------



## jilar

Marsianitoh said:


> Aquí siempre se usa en masculino, no hay " amigotas". Las chicas no tenemos " amigotas".


Ahora con la moda del lenguaje inclusivo, deberían empezar a salir como champiñones. 

Es curioso e interesante, esto me ha hecho pensar y deduzco que para las chicas se usará más bien "amiguitas".

Por ejemplo, antes se puso de ejemplo a una mujer hablando de los amigotes de su marido.
Pues el marido dirá amiguitas cuando quiere manifestar ese matiz negativo.


----------



## Rocko!

Había unos dibujos animados que en su doblaje al español mexicano decían "amigazazo".
Creo que el  mote de "amigote" mencionado por Eno podría deberse a que habla de una persona que es alta de estatura... Digo... tal vez.


----------

